# please help me quote this HUGE tree



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Got a call today and need to quote this tree. How much would you price this removal?
(2 pics attached)


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

Where ya from Tree guy? You name looks awfully familiar....


----------



## avalontree (Jun 16, 2006)

*Wtf*

wow.
id charge alot


----------



## clearance (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> Got a call today and need to quote this tree. How much would you price this removal?
> (2 pics attached)


Treeminator is back, hi buddy.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

clearance said:


> Treeminator is back, hi buddy.




I sure thought so.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

$3.75 and hour to remove it


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like DDM's buddy...


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

$2.25 an hour to trim it.


----------



## DDM (Jun 16, 2006)

Thats a nasty tree.


----------



## woodchux (Jun 16, 2006)

Man you really gotta change your name more than that


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

avalontree said:


> wow.
> id charge alot



i know it's going to be "alot". the take down part will be easy, but my stumpgrinder (a Vermeer SC252) is too small. What are my options to get ths stump out or grinded? crane? grapple? 
I've never had a stump this large before and i'm thinking it might be more cost effective to either (a) sub the stump out (b) rent larger equipment like a backhoe or crane?


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> i know it's going to be "alot". the take down part will be easy, but my stumpgrinder (a Vermeer SC252) is too small. What are my options to get ths stump out or grinded? crane? grapple?
> I've never had a stump this large before and i'm thinking it might be more cost effective to either (a) sub the stump out (b) rent larger equipment like a backhoe or crane?




just get sky hook


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

What kind of tree is it?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd bid it for $50. It's low I know but drop a few limbs through the roof, maybe some on the garage and if you get lucky a couple on the cars and BAM ya got em for roof repairs, maybe some dry wall and auto body work. Just get your foot in the door then pop 'em. Maybe if your real lucky they will have a sprinkler system that you can get as well.


















NOT! :notrolls2: :spam:


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

just some side notes:
can you imagine how far those roots have grown up under that house? their whole plumbing system must be either destroyed or on the brink. 
also, that tree probably has a whole zoo of creatures living in it... iguanas, coons, spiders, army ants, snakes, possums, etc.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> What kind of tree is it?



my guess is it's a bunch of ficus trees that grew together into a big mess.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

back to the original question. i have to submit a bid, what would should i charge? this might help educate other AS members when dealing with monster trees.


----------



## woodchux (Jun 16, 2006)

how many hours/days it will take you x your hourly/day rate


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

woodchux said:


> how many hours/days it will take you x your hourly/day rate



it's all relative (ex: more guys, less time, more pay). i'm just looking for a price others would feel comfortable quoting. it's such a large tree that i can see where a very large spread might be possible depending on the equipment used. anywhere from $2,000 to $8,000.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 16, 2006)

:spam: 

ask the crew at Burger King how many inches of brown Wal-Mart rope they will need, then multiply times the ounces of asphalt it will take to repair the roof after felling the tree onto it.

That should get you into the ballpark.

Innovate this, troll: :fart: 

:stupid: 

:welcome:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey, c'mon, seer. It's not Wal-Mart rope, it's Home Depot! Get it right!


 




Was that _really_ the best you could do, treeminator?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like Ficus benjamina, the type some home-owner wanted to keep big bonzai'd in their front lawn.

It's rare to see them uprooted, or is that just vines and junk?

I'm allergic to the sap of those, they piss out white latex, I break out in itchy rash for atleast 2 weeks, you wont know till the next day though.

Frankly, looks like bags of room for any machinery, cranes, bucket trucks etc, so bid your style. I hate climbing them coz latex sap covers ya so I'd be using a bucket truck to get it half size then craning the bottoms.

Make sure you have two good saws ready for those base cuts coz they're full of dirt. And with a crane clock ticking away you dont want to waste time sharpening a saw.

Around these parts it's go for between $3k and $4k, the stump grind could be $500 but depends on how deep and how many surface roots.

I'd have an 18" chipper sitting there which would eat most of it.

No biggie really, you know you'd knock it off in a day so quote a day rate + the additional equip etc.

Also, I'd suggest to the customer that the tree stump be poisoned and ground a week later to prevent suckers coming up.

Roots etc that may be under the house could get termites too so a termite treatment of the tree by some type of systemic chemical would be advisable prior to the take down. some guys here prefer to poison the stump, others the whole tree.


----------



## b1rdman (Jun 16, 2006)

04ultra said:


> just get sky hook



lol....reminds me of my first week with a roofing company when I was younger. That and the 'bucket of sparks'.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Looks like Ficus benjamina, the type some home-owner wanted to keep big bonzai'd in their front lawn.
> 
> It's rare to see them uprooted, or is that just vines and junk?
> 
> ...



thank you for the "real" response. i appreciate it. seems it's hard to get a legit answer from everyone at this website.
i'm thinking...bucket truck + sub out the stump to someone with a large tow behind stump grinder. 

maybe even a knuckle boom truck. how much weight can you move using a bucket truck's arm?


----------



## Stumper (Jun 16, 2006)

If....
You don't know what it is...and
You don't know how to price it....and 
You don't know how to remove a large stump....

Perhaps you should tell the owner that the job is beyond you.
( Gaining some knowledge and expanding your capabilities is a good thing but trying to learn everything just prior to performing tends to not work well at all.)


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Stumper said:


> If....
> You don't know what it is...and
> You don't know how to price it....and
> You don't know how to remove a large stump....
> ...



i can do this removal, no problem, even if i had to climb every branch. i'm just trying to figure out the most cost-effective way so i can bid below my competition.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> i can do this removal, no problem, even if i had to climb every branch. i'm just trying to figure out the most cost-effective way so i can bid below my competition.




Hmmm.... You are still Clueless.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2006)

More likely, he's still yanking the chain of those who take him half seriously...


----------



## rbtree (Jun 16, 2006)

This I gotta see. Be sure to post pics of the job if you land it. Close ups of your gear, rigging, life support, chain saws, would be good so we can see how to run a professional,profitable and safe business.


----------



## stihlatit (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey treeminator are you Sappy's Brother-in Law.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

rbtree said:


> This I gotta see. Be sure to post pics of the job if you land it. Close ups of your gear, rigging, life support, chain saws, would be good so we can see how to run a professional,profitable and safe business.



you know... i might just do that. just to show you guys *i am the real deal.* 

and to the mods, i'm not going to promote any unsafe operations under this moniker so don't worry about that part.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> you know... i might just do that. just to show you guys *i am the real deal.*
> 
> and to the mods, i'm not going to promote any unsafe operations under this moniker so don't worry about that part.



So........ you have more than one or you had one previously? :notrolls2:


----------



## Bermie (Jun 16, 2006)

So if you're in that area howcome you don't know what kind of tree it is? 
If you did you'd know you have to include the cost of at least one saw in your bid, plus five sets of clothing plus a gallon of latex remover, plus, plus, plus!!
Definitely a ficus, Ekka's right , they PEE latex when you cut 'em.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Smokindodgew101 said:


> So........ you have more than one or you had one previously? :notrolls2:



i had to make a new one because my other was banned. long story.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Bermie said:


> So if you're in that area howcome you don't know what kind of tree it is?
> If you did you'd know you have to include the cost of at least one saw in your bid, plus five sets of clothing plus a gallon of latex remover, plus, plus, plus!!
> Definitely a ficus, Ekka's right , they PEE latex when you cut 'em.



i did know. i said "ficus". it was the other guy who said i didn't know what kind of tree it was. Bermie, they (especially Clearance) like to try and set me up.
anyways, yeah they are nasty with all the sticky sap. i still have latex stuff in my hair from a ficus job 3 days ago.


----------



## clearance (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> i had to make a new one because my other was banned. long story.


Funny story, c'mon tard, say something stupid again for us. See if you can get banned again, maybe something about 1/4 inch rope from Homo-Depot.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> i had to make a new one because my other was banned. long story.


Thought so. :notrolls2:​


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 16, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> i had to make a new one because my other was banned. long story.





DDM how can this be?? When your banned you can come back as someone else..

WOW I think rule #18 rings a bell.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2006)

tick... tock... tick... tock... tick... tock... tick... tock...


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

04ultra said:


> DDM how can this be?? When your banned you can come back as someone else..
> 
> WOW I think rule #18 rings a bell.. :hmm3grin2orange:



i already announced i will not be posting my methods or any that might be considered unsafe or "innovative".


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 16, 2006)

Rule # 18. If you are banned or suspended from ArboristSite.com you are not permitted to register under a new name. Only one user name per person is permitted. All additional user names or new user names without permission from ArboristSite.com will be deleted from the system.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 16, 2006)

Smokindodgew101 said:


> Rule # 18. If you are banned or suspended from ArboristSite.com you are not permitted to register under a new name. Only one user name per person is permitted. All additional user names or new user names without permission from ArboristSite.com will be deleted from the system.




Tic TOC, Tic TOC


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 16, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Tic TOC, Tic TOC



why do you want me banned? all i asked was how much you guys would quote the ficus tree and optional ways to get it removed.


----------



## ukeman (Jun 17, 2006)

*big mess*

I dunno looks like big cuts easy day LMAO


----------



## rebelman (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you hauling the wood, treeminator? I mean innovater? I assume you'll chip the brush and do a reasonable rake up. Probably an insurance job. Not that that makes any difference on the price. You'll need several workers and some heavy equipment, worker's comp. Do some proper pruning too, you should be able to give them a better price since you're already there. Somebody toss a number out there, or would that be feeding the troll? Watch out, it could roll.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tree "innovator", if you follow the steps outlined below, you can have the job done in fifteen minutes and make a 98% profit.
1. Bid low (for example $500)
2. Buy ten gallons of gas. (To save money, siphon gas out of the 
homeowners vehicle when they are not looking.)
3. Pour gas on tree.
4. Use a match to ignite gas thus setting the tree on fire. (I don't know how
well these trees burn when green so you might have to repeat steps 2-3
a couple of times.)
5. Once tree is aflame, collect $500 from the homeowner.
6. Let homeowner know that if the fire gets out of control, just call the fire
department and they can take care of it.
7. Remind homeowner that their insurance "might" cover fire damage. (If
the homeowner start looking woried at this point, just have one of your
crew members offer them a free meal at the local fast food place. This
will calm the homeowners long enough for you to quickly proceed to the
next step.)
8. Make your getaway.

ANOTHER FINE JOB DONE THE TREEMINATOR WAY.

(Boy, I hope I don't see on the news the next couple of days that half of florida is on fire after some guy tried to burn down a tree and the flames got away from him.)


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Dude,

Ive worked in the bus for almost 12 yrs now. I personally would bid that thing REALLY HIGH in an effort to NOT get it.

You really want to know, call a crane op to the site, get his bid. Then figure your rates, add 25% and go from there. If it seems low, it probably is and add more.

Like someone else said, know when its above you and get out before you get in. Thats being a smart businessman.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 17, 2006)

***CLOSE-UP PICS of this MONSTER****

today, i snapped a few pics which shows underneath and close-up viewpoints. my biggest concern is it rolling off the roof when we cut one of the few support branches. other than using a crane, i don't know how the heck to get the trunk off the roof itself. you can't just cut the trunk like a normal leaning tree. i'm thinking this is where a crane would be absolutely necessary.

here's a ballpark price: this house is being bought by my customer (RE investor) next week. the original owners still live there and were home today. they told me the estimates they had gotten over the past few months were $3500 , $4000, $7000, and $12,000. i'm thinking the $3500 and $4000 estimates had some sort of debris removal clause in it.

here's the close-up views panning from right to left:


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 17, 2006)

here's the expanded views from the front and side:


----------



## woodchux (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd pass on that job. What a mess.


----------



## PTS (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a little rule I use on the big and ugly jobs. Bid it high enough that if you get it you will make a lot of money on it or if you don't then who cares. There is more work out there then one can take on. So go high and make a mint or let the competition have the headache. You can make twice as much on several easy trims as apposed to one big removal because you can bet the Mr. Murphy will be hanging around on that job and what can go wrong will. Then you find yourself over invested in the job just hoping to come out even.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 17, 2006)

Treeinnovator said:


> why do you want me banned? all i asked was how much you guys would quote the ficus tree and optional ways to get it removed.



Because when you spend time crying Wolf and being a tard, you have a hard time having any credibility at all, even if you are being serious...

:notrolls2: :deadhorse:


----------



## RedlineIt (Jun 18, 2006)

No one *wants* you banned Treewhatever. You've *already been* banned. What part of this fact has not sunk in yet?

Besides, the place is a dump. A bulldozer and an excavator will be your RE investor friend's best bet, clear the lot and start again.

And, easier than clearing your reputation and starting again here on AS. 


RedlineIt


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, Treeinnovator, seriously heres what i would do: ya that is a messy job...Bid it high !

your most cost and time effective way is to go in there with a large excavator ( with the thumb attachment for the bucket) ( or sub that out)and dig around it first to chomp off the roots by the house then gingely grab and pull that SOB of a tree out of the ground and put her in a dump truck......No chipping, less fuel used, less time and alot more profit.... no need to worry about grinding that stump either. just grade it out with the machine when done and collect check....simple as that!!! 

hope that helps
-mike


----------



## ASD (Jun 18, 2006)

1 Grinder $2500
1 45lb Ex With Thumb $1200 
1 80yd Truck $500

= 1 Day Of Work $4200 

+dump Fees ???????????


----------



## darkstar (Jun 18, 2006)

*cool*

What an awesome opp. id roll up with a land disterbing permit and a track hoe for that baby ,,,have about 3 trucks ready to roll bid it at 9000. winner. Ill come and do it for 9500.


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys are cheap. A banyan that size goes for $16-20K here.


----------



## Tio (Jun 18, 2006)

Howdy Y'all.

I've been following this forum for a while now and this is the first time I have been compelled to register.

Ekka, I love your videos and hope you post more soon.

Treeminator. . .your bags-o-mulch story cracked my ass up and that whole burger-king thingy you got going on. . . wow! Wish I'd a thunk of that!

Now on to the subject (and I hope y'all don't mind if I go a bit redneck here).

#1. Yep, that looks like a ficus. A real mess to remove. Sucks.

#2. Bid that sucker real high so you don't get it (say twelve maybe fifteen grand). Maybe some other poor feller will come along and take the job.

#3. You keep going on about this here stump grinder, but it looks to me as if there ain't no real stump there to grind.

#4. Is insurance paying?

If so, it looks to me from them pictures that you could just drag it right on out of there with a dozer. Wrap them cables up high and lay it back down the other way. Looks like you got loads of room there. Load it up in a dump truck and away you go. Course you gotta call up dig-safe and where I am from you gotta be licensed and and have insurance and all that stuff.

My advice?

Don't bid it.


----------



## woodchux (Jun 18, 2006)

schizophrenia ?


----------



## ASD (Jun 18, 2006)

:notrolls2: :deadhorse: :notrolls2:


----------



## spacemule (Jun 18, 2006)

woodchux said:


> schizophrenia ?


----------



## l2edneck (Jun 19, 2006)

*id say at leats 5500 depending on stump but have to see it better*



Treeinnovator said:


> Got a call today and need to quote this tree. How much would you price this removal?
> (2 pics attached)


15,000 without stump but i cant see it well just figure how many loads do you have? excavator prolly be best but definitly reccomend just to doze the whole place becuzz the plumbing and foundation are for sure ruint my crew could prolly easily do it fer that


----------



## elmnut (Jun 20, 2006)

I would use a log disintegrater, available from G. Lucas. If you don't know what your time is worth, you may want to go back to raking up.


----------

